# John deere 6115d opinions needed



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm thinking of buying a jd 6115d tractor with a 673 loader, so is a friend of mine. I plan doing a demo next week with one of my 567 balers. Not sure about the 9 speed trans and if the 4 cyl engine has enough jam to bale at 10 to 12 mph, i guess we'll see. If anybody has one or a 6130d i would appreciate your opinions.


----------



## farmer2 (Aug 6, 2010)

carcajou said:


> I'm thinking of buying a jd 6115d tractor with a 673 loader, so is a friend of mine. I plan doing a demo next week with one of my 567 balers. Not sure about the 9 speed trans and if the 4 cyl engine has enough jam to bale at 10 to 12 mph, i guess we'll see. If anybody has one or a 6130d i would appreciate your opinions.


I'm curious about this tractor as well. I'm in the market for a tractor to run my 4x6 baler and 1431 discbine. These newer tractors have a lot of published horsepower, but I always worry about the size. With a full 5x6 bale like your making, your baler will basically weigh the same as your tractor. For some of the ground I farm, this would be problem.

farmer2


----------



## Toyes Hill Angus (Dec 21, 2010)

Made in Mexico. heres the specs.

TractorData.com John Deere 6115D tractor information

Don't get me wrong, I am not saying all tractors made out of country are junk. Lots are made out of country like Kubota, some CIH, Mahindra, Hesston (Fiat) and so on. All of these tractors are tough enough to do the job. Where I have the problem is cost. The other manufacturers do not add the "green paint surchage." apparently green paint is laced with gold or uranium. a 6130 is three time the tractor and built in Germany, at least it is a heavy well built machine. The 03, 05, 15, 25 series tractors are made with a lot more out more sourced parts than the 10, 20, and 30s but of course you will pay for this.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

We farm in a remote area. Our nearest dealer happens to be jd 110 miles away. Nearest case/nh dealer is 150 miles. JD parts usually 2 days, case 3-5 days. Service better at green dealer. I have 3 large frame tractors now and when i priced a new waterloo similarly equipped to our 7410 it came in at double the price of one of these 6115d tractors. A 2nd clean low hr 7410 will cost more than a 6115d brand new. Less tractor no doubt but will the hired man running it really notice. It may get hooked to the hay rake down the road and i like the idea of a smaller, lighter tractor for that job.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Early last spring I bought a JD 95 horse M series tractor which I like so far. The salesman told me then that the D series were a no frills series but were heck of a tractor for the money. He went on to say that him and his dad use the D & E series themselves and that it was all they really needed besides saving them thousands. I like a few more creature comforts but they are all that one really needs. He said the D's are pretty much a solid unit.

Regards, Mike


----------

